# Toro Tech Micro Rage amp review (MRx4, MRx2 and MR2)



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I have been away from this site and others like it for a few years now. I have recently found the time to reengage into some things I want to do, and rebuilding the setup in my truck was high on that list. I have been shopping around for a few months now for new amps with the specific requirements of size and cost as my 2 biggest factors and of course quality but I think that's a given. I also needed to be able to have 6 active channels for a 3 way front stage plus a separate channel to support sub duties for a total of 7 channels minimum. My size constraint is driven by the fact that the vehicle is a regular cab Cheverolet Silverado, so space is at a minimum.

I was unable to find something I could commit to until last week when I viewed a video of a new amp that caught my eye. The video was of a new amp from a company called Toro Tech or Toro Audio, the company is brand new and is structured to only sell in online marketplaces like Amazon. Toro also offers full size amps as well, however it specifically was the comapnies micro amps that met my requirements for size and cost as well as being available in a 4 channel (MRx4), 2 channel (MRx2) and mono block (MR2) for a total of seven channels. Here is the link to the video from Dereck Williston, better known as BigDWiz, from his site at oldschoolstereo.com.






After watching the video he posted and seeing the performance vs. cost as well as size I figured I would take a chance on a new amp company. I purchased these amps via normal retails prices on Amazon, so before anyone asks this review was not funded or supported by the manufacturer. I purchased all 3 amps I am reviewing at the same time from Amazon for a total of 228.93 delivered, suggested retail of all 3 amps on Toro Audio's website is 599.85. I am not sure if we will see a price increase, however I was very happy with what i paid. 

This may be a great time to say that i am not an expert on amplifier design, i am just a consumer that has been playing with amps for 25+ years. My review will be my opinion on things like asthetics, usability and functionality. I do not have the ability to measure output or give technical results, I just thought some might appreciate an enthusiast level review of something new.

Here are some basic images of what came out of the box from Amazon, even these boxes are tiny for an amp.





The boxes are so small that even the manual doesn't fit, it would have been nice to have the manual match the box size so it didn't have a fold in it.



Contents are pretty basic, each box contains an amp, a speaker wire harness and four mounting screws and an allen wrench.



Each unit has its own crossover, I will be covering this more in depth in the future. I think the ability is here to do a full active system, however I will not say that for certain until i can review the features more in depth. I plan on running a seperate DSP so it was not a deciding factor for me prior to purchase. 



MR2 Mono block crossover details



MRx2 2 channel crossover details



MRx4 4 channel crossover details



All 3 amps have RCA inputs and crossover settings on one end and speaker and power connections on the other end.



All 3 amps have 8 gauge power and ground with no built-in fusing and 18 gauge speaker wire output. The MR2 manual recommends merging the 2 18 gauge outputs of the positive side and the 2 18 gauge outputs of the negative side so that you get the equivalent of a 12 gauge wire. My guess is they did this to allow them to use the same speaker harness for both the mono block and the 2 channel. I would have liked to see connections here instead of a pigtail, 2 18 guage wires seems a bit small for an amp rated at 500x1 @ 1 ohm.



You can see here that the 2 channel and the mono block share the same layout for power/ground and speaker output.



The 4 channel is very similar with a 4 channel plug in place of the 2 channel plug.



Here's a good size reference, the amp is barely bigger than a dollar bill.



Total length is right at 7.5", interestingly Toro lists the length at 5.8".



Width was right at 3.25".



Height was right at 1.7" 



I put all 3 amps on the scale just out of curiosity, they were all right about 25 oz.







Overall my first impressions are good. I think the amps are good looking, they have a brushed metal finsih that is very dark. I think they are classy looking and would look good in most automotive interiors. I dont love the speaker connections and the lack of fusing, however I recognize that both of these are are required to get the amp as physically small as it is. I am excited to get a chance to fire them up in the coming weeks and get a better feel for their performance. 

Here are the hard numbers for anyone that is interested.

MR2 Mono
4ohm - 230W X 1
2ohm - 320W X 1
1ohm - 500W X 1

MRx2 2 channel
4ohm - 150W X 2
2ohm - 250W X 2
4ohm Bridged - 500 X 1

MRx4
4ohm - 80W X 4
2ohm - 130W X 4
4ohm Bridged - 260 X 2


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow ! those are tiny. Thanks for bringing these to our attention.
I'd definitely like to hear some feedback on their SQ, and would prefer if they removed the crossover altogether from the signal path. 

I've always loved the idea of using micro-mono-blocks to power speakers. I could see using the 4 channel for tweeters/rear fill, and then 4 MR*2 bridged to each mid and woof. Lots of ideas for those tiny things. They make Biketronics seem like a Zapco (although I've never held a BT in my hands maybe they are just as small. Definitely not as cheap !)


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I am hoping to get them mounted in the next few weeks, so hopefully not too long a wait to get some listening results. I agree with you on a crossover, I wish someone just made amps this small with no crossover and independent L/R gains. Sadly we do not always represent the larger car audio community on this site and there is still a demand for onboard crossover from buyers.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Well that’s why you get a tiny dsp and problem solved. The Dayton is tiny. 
those look nice. I might get a few and put them on my toro 3000 52 Z Master mower. They look like toro oem equipment.
let us know.

I have always like the look of the nvx micro amps. Just never needed one or three. Lol!!!


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

I will hopefully be starting a build log soon, I am planning on running the Dayton DSP 408 with these amps. I was planning on getting the NVX micro amps until I found these.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I have had the Toro's hooked up for a couple days now. You are going to be happy.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

I am looking at getting one for my son's car in place of an old Sony amp I'm using for his subwoofer. I am really torn on which amp to get. I'm thinking of getting the MRx2 and bridging it to mono. He has one 10" NVX sub that is wired to 4 ohms. The 500 watts x 1 into 4 ohms of the MRx2 seems like the best value. I guess I could do the MR2 and wire the sub to 1 ohm and still get 500 watts, but I don't know about running this at 1 ohm.

Any thoughts? I just want to put a new amp in as the Sony is very old and puts out 200 watts x 1 into 4 ohms. I also looked at the R2 mono amp, but it's class A/B so I figured it might run hotter than one of these class D's.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

blammo585 said:


> I am looking at getting one for my son's car in place of an old Sony amp I'm using for his subwoofer. I am really torn on which amp to get. I'm thinking of getting the MRx2 and bridging it to mono. He has one 10" NVX sub that is wired to 4 ohms. The 500 watts x 1 into 4 ohms of the MRx2 seems like the best value. I guess I could do the MR2 and wire the sub to 1 ohm and still get 500 watts, but I don't know about running this at 1 ohm.
> 
> Any thoughts? I just want to put a new amp in as the Sony is very old and puts out 200 watts x 1 into 4 ohms. I also looked at the R2 mono amp, but it's class A/B so I figured it might run hotter than one of these class D's.


Based on features, I would likely go with the MRx2 in your case. It also has more power at the preferred ohm load for you. The only benefit I see for the MR2 is the ability to add a bass knob. I think your safe with either option and at the price point they are at, you might as well pick up the 4 channel for him as well.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm pushing it MR2 to around 400-500. It barely gets warm. I've rocked it hard for an hour straight demoing the system. I'm telling these are simply fantastic so far. There's are the first non-Eclipse amps I've used personally since the 90's. So I'm coming from a quality perspective.

I have the SI MKII'S on 1 channel of the M2x4 and the tweets on the other and it's perfectly clean all the way through the volume and doesn't get warm pushing them to their limits.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Navy Chief said:


> Based on features, I would likely go with the MRx2 in your case. It also has more power at the preferred ohm load for you. The only benefit I see for the MR2 is the ability to add a bass knob. I think your safe with either option and at the price point they are at, you might as well pick up the 4 channel for him as well.


Does the bass remote come with it? Seems like it mentioned it as an option, but I didn't see it under "Accessories" on their site.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

It does not come with it.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> It does not come with it.


Where do you get it?


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

blammo585 said:


> Where do you get it?


I spoke to Toro and the knobs have not yet arrived from the manufacturer, my understanding is that they will be "included" eventually. Toro has a list of folks that they owe a knob to when they arrive that they can add you too. 

If you want a knob now you can order the Massive audio UR1 knob as they are the same, they are 20.99 on Amazon. Mine just arrived today. Massive is the parent company of Toro which doesnt get advertised anywhere. I think they want Toro to stand on their own and not as part of the Massive brand but as a result they share some architecture included the knob. Everything I have seen on Massive amps tells me we are getting an amazing deal on these Toro amps.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Navy Chief said:


> I spoke to Toro and the knobs have not yet arrived from the manufacturer, my understanding is that they will be "included" eventually. Toro has a list of folks that they owe a knob to when they arrive that they can add you too.
> 
> If you want a knob now you can order the Massive audio UR1 knob as they are the same, they are 20.99 on Amazon. Mine just arrived today. Massive is the parent company of Toro which doesnt get advertised anywhere. I think they want Toro to stand on their own and not as part of the Massive brand but as a result they share some architecture included the knob. Everything I have seen on Massive amps tells me we are getting an amazing deal on these Toro amps.


Thanks. Still trying to decide on the MRx2 or the MR2. Normally a bass knob would not concern me, but I'm going to put it in my son's car. The way I'm going to have to wire to his factory system, he'll lose subwoofer level control at the head unit.


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

I watched BigD's review and read Chief's...I'm sold. I pulled the trigger on the MRx4 and 2 and a bass knob. I'll get an another 2 when I jump to a proper DSP controlled system. Can't wait to get em in and see what they can do.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Mine are still playing beautifully.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

I was looking at the MrX4 4 channel. I was thinking of running the front speakers with the front outputs and bridge the rear for a subwoofer. But looking on Amazon it has a HPF/LPF switch. It doesn't look like both are able to be used at the same time, or that it can be used full range. Is this the case? What am I missing?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

1/2 is hp only. 

3/4 is up to you via hp/lp switch.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> 1/2 is hp only.
> 
> 3/4 is up to you via hp/lp switch.


OK, that makes sense. I hate variable crossovers though with no marks to give you an idea where you are. Won't affect me for my particular use though.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I hate them altogether since I've been a DSP user from the beginning.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

I got my Toro amp in Monday and put it in the Beetle. It's the RX4 which isn't part of the Micro line. I'll post more about it when I get everything right. It's just running my sub for now, but I have some 6.5" components I'm going to put up front and run those on the front channels. It runs a lot cooler than the old Sony amp I had in there. I played it today at high volume on the way home from work (30 minutes), and it was barely warm. The Sony would have burned me if I had touched it after 30 minutes at high volume.

By the way, I didn't know this but I saw it on Facebook; if you order from their site and put promo code SAVE10 in it will take 10% off. I got this amp for $72 shipped (and it came Amazon Prime even though I used the Toro site).


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Got my 4 channel micro amps in today (Toro MRX4) - Says it recommends a 40amp fuse. I suspect it puts out very close to rated power (80w x 4 @ 4 ohms) since the monoblock on the williston audio dyno test put out 475 out of 500 rated watts and it also has a 40 amp fuse rating. I'm guessing it will do 70x4 @ 4 ohms and maybe 80 clipping if its anything like single channel version. Heres some gut shots, I actually spotted a nichicon capacitor in there. The rest are another brand. And just for reference I also purchased one of their monoblocks and it appears to be OK, i have seen a similar board in another amp but it does not mean its bad by any means. But in regard to these mini ones, if anyone can find a similar board in another mini amp like the NVX, soundstream, ETC let me know. I would like to see if there are any close relatives or clones of these which i suspect they are considering the price point, i doubt its a proprietary board designed in house. Maybe certain components were chosen from their supplier, but like i said, they appear to be significantly higher quality than one would expect for $75 shipped. I'm going to do some tests with my oscilloscope this weekend and see how much voltage they put out to calculate rms wattage, I will also see how clean the sine wave looks. I suspect it to be OK, i have heard nothing but positive reviews on these little amps.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Heres a picture of my install mid way down in my spare tire well with the Toro Amps (RX4 Micro x2 & R3 monoblock). I had to stop in the middle of my install today because it started pouring rain and i dont have room in my garage for my car. My spare tire and jack are indeed still in there. The tire is underneath the cardboard template I have for an amp rack. I dont currently have any ABS or HDPE plastic sheets so until I get those in the mail I'm just temporarily attaching the amps to the carsboard template with zip ties which is surprisingly sturdy due to the tire being underneath. Up top is the Toro R3 monoblock amplifier. Its 750W RMS @ 1 ohm. The monoblock and the RX4 micro amplifiers are CEA compliant, but only tested at 4 ohms. I will test the voltage output on the monoblock later today or tomorrow and calculate how much clean power it puts out.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Here's a couple photos of the R3 MONOBLOCK and some gut shots, NOT THE RX4 MINI. I know this thread is about the mini, but I figured I would show everyone anyways in case they were curious about other products from this new company. Its rated 750w x 1 @ 1 ohm. I was very tempted to get the Mini Monoblock, but since i only have one single subwoofer thats rated at over 500 watts i figured this would be a better choice. In the future though, if i have multiple subwoofers or a smaller subwoofer i will most likley go with the mini monoblock due to it being cheaper. I believe this R3 monoblock was $129 minus a 10% off coupon.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You throwing the O-scope on them?


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

I did the sine wave looks clean I could not even get it to clip turned all the way up. If I had higher input voltage I may have been able to make it clip. It was all going good except i blew one of the mini amps. I think because I had it bridged (only 4 ohm bridged). It went into protect after 20 minutes of driving and wont start back up again. The monoblock sounds good but was only able to get 600 out of the claimed 750 watts. I'm not sure if I just got a bad one or if it does not like being bridged. I'm going to disconnect the fuse and see if that resets it or if i permanently blew it.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Lankfordcodi - was your amp blown forever?

Navy Chief - Did you ever get yours up and running?


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> Lankfordcodi - was your amp blown forever?
> 
> Navy Chief - Did you ever get yours up and running?


Yup, permanently blown. Toro said they have had other people bridge them without issue and that it must have been a single occurrence. I would have given them the chance to exchange it but another monoblock I bought from them.. the R3 monoblock was supposed to put out 750watts RMS and only put out 600 before clipping. So not huge serious issues, I could have stepped up to their R4 monoblock and exchanged my mini 4 channel but the combination of the two things upset me and I decided to just return them.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I understand. Those are the types of things you may have to deal with when purchasing low cost items. 

I think about it the same as you. 600w for $119 an a small format is worth it. However 2 small issues add up. 

I haven't had any issues yet.


----------



## lankfordcodi (Apr 28, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> I understand. Those are the types of things you may have to deal with when purchasing low cost items.
> 
> I think about it the same as you. 600w for $119 an a small format is worth it. However 2 small issues add up.
> 
> I haven't had any issues yet.



Interesting that’s good to hear yours are working good. I’m definitely not ruling them out from future builds of mine. I would recommend anyone purchasing their mono blocks to check out the fuse ratings for a more realistic power rating. But you’re right, when dealing with lower cost items there is less quality control and defective units sometimes reach the end user. With those things in mind the quality is still significantly better than others in the price range. overall I’m still impressed with what you get for your money. My #1 recommendation would be to buy Toro if you’re looking for a budget option ...but to buy it from Amazon not their website because they made me pay for return shipping when I got a defective item which pissed me off.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Any more updates on these amps ?

I'm considering the RX4 ( not micro amp ) to power my midranges and tweeters. I saw the video of someone bench testing this amp. It didn't do its rated power output, but I think the 63 watts × 4 that it produced will be plenty for my usage.

Anybody ?


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

heck they are cheap enough - just go for it I haven't heard anyone say they sound bad. Which would be pretty hard to imagine in this day and age anyway.


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

DeLander said:


> Any more updates on these amps ?
> 
> I'm considering the RX4 ( not micro amp ) to power my midranges and tweeters. I saw the video of someone bench testing this amp. It didn't do its rated power output, but I think the 63 watts × 4 that it produced will be plenty for my usage.
> 
> Anybody ?


What do you wanna know? I was happy using mine bridged to the front stage, I even used it as a 3 channel with a small 8" sub for a while.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Are they pretty clean sounding ? Not a high noise floor or ground loop problems ? How long have they been in use ?
Those kinds of things.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

No noise. Stable power delivery.


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

DeLander said:


> Are they pretty clean sounding ? Not a high noise floor or ground loop problems ? How long have they been in use ?
> Those kinds of things.


Yes, no, 3 months. Good cheap power. Kinda wanna try their RX4S but didn't wanna spend $200 on a goof when there are established options in that price range.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Cool. Thanks guys.
Theslaking - I sent you a PM


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

I picked up a MRx2, using it for rear fill. Someday gonna bridge it on a midbass and see how hot it gets, Anyone running a MRx2 bridged? If it’s good will order another and run one amp on each woofer. Will then have room to get an amp out from a location that is not ideal.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

My son started rocking his at 1 ohm a month or 2 ago and it doesn't get any warmer than 2 ohm. He added a sub and it took it like a champ.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

DeLander said:


> Any more updates on these amps ?
> 
> I'm considering the RX4 ( not micro amp ) to power my midranges and tweeters. I saw the video of someone bench testing this amp. It didn't do its rated power output, but I think the 63 watts × 4 that it produced will be plenty for my usage.
> 
> Anybody ?


I have the RX4 in my Beetle that I drive to work. I like it, and it's been fine. The price makes it even better. I have mine in 3 channel mode, running 75 x 2 to some cheap Crunch components and 300 x 1 to an old Kicker Solobaric in the trunk. Does the job for me to have something to listen to back and forth to work.

At first I only had it connected to the sub, but eventually hooked up the fronts after getting replacements for the factory speakers that were in horrible condition. After that, I noticed I am getting a whine coming from my fronts. However that is probably my fault since I'm running everything down the passenger side door. Not to mention all the cables are from a Boss kit that I had laying around. I think if I took time to reroute the cables or use better RCAs I might could fix it. But I haven't felt it's worth fooling with right now.

The other thing I noticed is the amp gets very hot after I started running it in 3 channel mode. I was impressed with how cool it was when I was only running the sub for an AB amp. But that quickly changed with the extra speakers. But that is to be expected I guess. And all the speakers are 4 ohms so it's not getting any extra stress of lower ohms.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Interesting. Seems odd to get that much hotter using in 3 channel mode.

Maybe your components are actually showing it less than a 4 ohm load ? Just spit balling


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

DeLander said:


> Interesting. Seems odd to get that much hotter using in 3 channel mode.
> 
> Maybe your components are actually showing it less than a 4 ohm load ? Just spit balling


It could be. I didn't use the Crunch tweeters. I left the stock ones in because I definitely did not want to fool with all that. So who knows what the final load is ending up at. Maybe one day I'll disconnect the speaker wires from the amp and test the impedance.

Ummmmm...when did they change the specs on the RX4 amp? I just looked at it, and it is now advertised as 65 x 4 and 180 x 2 bridged. When I bought it, it was 75 x 4 and 300 x 2 bridged. That's kind of shady.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Shady would have been leaving it at the higher rating finding out it doesn't actually do it in real world application. They did what most companies would never do.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> Shady would have been leaving it at the higher rating finding out it doesn't actually do it in real world application. They did what most companies would never do.


True but I bought it because of the listed specs at the time. Now I find out it doesn't do it? The 65 x 4 isn't a big deal. But there's a big difference in 300 watts and 180 (not big as in significant dB levels, but you know what I mean).


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

Seems like Theslaking is right about this. I have seen tests showing around 60-65 watts per channel. I guess Toro decided to change their ratings to reflect real world numbers.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree with your logic. At this point if it's getting the job done for you then there's none of your skin in that game.

Maybe they revamped the model after they sold out of the old batch (which they did) and choose to revamp the ratings as well. Who knows. I'm saying if they adjusted their ratings at all that's a positive to me. I thought it was 300 at 2ohm?


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> I agree with your logic. At this point if it's getting the job done for you then there's none of your skin in that game.
> 
> Maybe they revamped the model after they sold out of the old batch (which they did) and choose to revamp the ratings as well. Who knows. I'm saying if they adjusted their ratings at all that's a positive to me. I thought it was 300 at 2ohm?


No, I don't think it would be rated for 2 ohms in bridged mode. I will say this; my sub hits harder than with my (albeit, old) Sony amp which was rated at 200 watts into 4 ohms. This led me to believe the 300 watt rating was somewhat true.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

The mrx2 has some screwy ratings. 150x2 @ 4 ohms then 500w bridged @ 4. Still giving it a shot to see what these can do, another’s on the way.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Petererc said:


> The mrx2 has some screwy ratings. 150x2 @ 4 ohms then 500w bridged @ 4. Still giving it a shot to see what these can do, another’s on the way.


That's kind of on par with other brands though. Most of the time the bridged power is more than the 2 channels combined. So, 150 x 2 = 300, you should expect the bridged power to be at least 400.


----------



## tenx82 (Jun 15, 2018)

blammo585 said:


> That's kind of on par with other brands though. Most of the time the bridged power is more than the 2 channels combined. So, 150 x 2 = 300, you should expect the bridged power to be at least 400.


It's rated 150 x 2 @ *2* ohms, so it should be 300w bridged @ 4 ohms.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

Alright, here it is screwy, they must have changed the spec on the MRx2. This is from the website listing


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Do the MRx4 and MRx2 take 4AWG power and ground?


----------



## menyfish (Feb 2, 2017)

SWRocket said:


> Do the MRx4 and MRx2 take 4AWG power and ground?


I measured the input terminals on both of them and it is 5.48 mm of diameter and 11.68 mm deep, according to Google, a 4 AWG wire is 5.189 mm so it will fit.
For the Amplifiers amperage, the 8 AWG would be enough unless you have a pretty long cable run

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks menyfish, it's very cool that you actually measured it. I was asking because my distro blocks don't support 8 AWG lol, and I was hoping not to have to buy new distros.
I'm actually planning on a little A/B test by building two amp boards and using two presets on my DSP.
Board A: Arc SE2300 (Subs), ARC SE4200 (Midbass and Midrange) and ARC Xdi 450.4 (Tweeters on front 2 channels)
Board B: Toro R4F (Subs), Toro MRx4 (Midrange and Tweeters), Toro MRx2 (Midbass)

Prior to reading about Toro here and elsewhere, I would have scoffed at little amps like this, but now I'm curious to see how they compare.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Just received my Toro amps: MRX4, MRX2 and R4F. Will start the install soon (still waiting on some parts) Just as an FYI, the power input for the Micros are 8AWG only. I couldn't fit a 4AWG with a ferrule in there.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SWRocket said:


> Just as an FYI, the power input for the Micros are 8AWG only. I couldn't fit a 4AWG with a ferrule in there.












Amazon.com: Conext Link GAD48 4 Gauge to 8 Gauge Wire Reducer 2 Pack : Electronics


Buy Conext Link GAD48 4 Gauge to 8 Gauge Wire Reducer 2 Pack: Power-Cable Terminals - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks David. Have you used these before? they look a bit rough...


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

SWRocket said:


> Thanks David. Have you used these before? they look a bit rough...


Not those specific ones, but I have used reducers before without issues.



4 gauge to 8 gauge reducer - Google Search



Stinger's look pretty good, too:








GAUGE REDUCER 4GA INPUT TO 8GA PIN


$24.00 Gauge Reducer Adapter 4 Gauge Input to 8 Gauge Pin Deep wire recesses Over-sized set screws Ultimate power delivery Shock-Chrome




stingerelectronics.com


----------



## lingling1337 (Oct 14, 2019)

SWRocket said:


> Thanks menyfish, it's very cool that you actually measured it. I was asking because my distro blocks don't support 8 AWG lol, and I was hoping not to have to buy new distros.
> I'm actually planning on a little A/B test by building two amp boards and using two presets on my DSP.
> Board A: Arc SE2300 (Subs), ARC SE4200 (Midbass and Midrange) and ARC Xdi 450.4 (Tweeters on front 2 channels)
> Board B: Toro R4F (Subs), Toro MRx4 (Midrange and Tweeters), Toro MRx2 (Midbass)
> ...


Are you planning a setup to be able to double-blind A/B test your Boards? Either way I'd be interested to hear the results... I have an idea of how it might turn out but I'll try not to influence you before you hear it.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

I swapped out a Sony a/b 2 x150w that was on the mids with an MRx2 Didn’t notice anything right away that says switch it back. Going to run it for the work week and get a good listen. 
Now I am running 2x MRx2, rear fill and mids. I will swap the pioneer GM-Dx874 that I have bridged on woofers with one mrx2 bridged on each channel and see how they do


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

lingling1337 said:


> Are you planning a setup to be able to double-blind A/B test your Boards? Either way I'd be interested to hear the results... I have an idea of how it might turn out but I'll try not to influence you before you hear it.


No, the amp racks will need to get manually changed. I expect the ARCs to be much better but we'll have to see...

I actually realized today, as I started the install, that I don't have room for the ARCs without relocating a big fuse box and a breaker. I'm not sure where to put them yet...The Toros fit no problem.
I'm going to start a build log for this.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

SWRocket said:


> Thanks menyfish, it's very cool that you actually measured it. I was asking because my distro blocks don't support 8 AWG lol, and I was hoping not to have to buy new distros.
> I'm actually planning on a little A/B test by building two amp boards and using two presets on my DSP.
> Board A: Arc SE2300 (Subs), ARC SE4200 (Midbass and Midrange) and ARC Xdi 450.4 (Tweeters on front 2 channels)
> Board B: Toro R4F (Subs), Toro MRx4 (Midrange and Tweeters), Toro MRx2 (Midbass)
> ...


I'm kind of confused by this. Your distro block supports 4 gauge wire but you can't fit 8 gauge in it? I have 16 gauge in an 8 gauge distribution block powering an LOC. If it's smaller, it'll fit.


----------



## menyfish (Feb 2, 2017)

SWRocket said:


> Just received my Toro amps: MRX4, MRX2 and R4F. Will start the install soon (still waiting on some parts) Just as an FYI, the power input for the Micros are 8AWG only. I couldn't fit a 4AWG with a ferrule in there.


I checked with 2 different brands of 4AWG and one will barely go in the terminal after taking some of the strands out and the other one I had to leave 3 big chunks of strands outside the terminal to make it fit.

Black wire is Sky High Car Audio and the grey one is Truconnex, you can tell the difference.

I can see the ferrule will make things worse























Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

You could try some reducers to clean it up a bit. I picked the wrong ferrule last time I ordered some and the 0 and 4 gauge were just a little too big for my NVX amps.. My fault for not checking the measurements. So that's something to keep in mind. 



Amazon.com


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

blammo585 said:


> I'm kind of confused by this. Your distro block supports 4 gauge wire but you can't fit 8 gauge in it? I have 16 gauge in an 8 gauge distribution block powering an LOC. If it's smaller, it'll fit.


The KnuKonceptz KNF-60 will not allow you to do that. It doesn't use a hold-down screw.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

lithium said:


> You could try some reducers to clean it up a bit. I picked the wrong ferrule last time I ordered some and the 0 and 4 gauge were just a little too big for my NVX amps.. My fault for not checking the measurements. So that's something to keep in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com


I'm using Knu Kolossus Flex wire. I got some 4-8 reducers off Amazon, but they look cheap and crappy. I'll just run 8AWG for now (it's a 3' run) and see later.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

You could just strip the 4 down to the 8 size. The reduction in size isn't going to hurt anything. You could reduce the size by half with no ill effects over 1" distance.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

MRx2 was removed from mids today. Was not as clean on the top end. Sounded good overall and would be fine if I wasn’t so picky. I did give it a fair chance, it’s own tune, not just level match. 
Female and back round vocals along with cymbals were where it lacked, imo. I put the sony back in and retuned. Listened to same tracks and confirmed, that the top end was cleaner


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

That review isn't too surprising. These are awesome for the money but you got to spend up the play up.


----------



## Petererc (Dec 28, 2016)

oh yeah definitely well worth the price tag, and you could do way worse for more coin


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

The MRx2 is rated 110 watts x 2 channels. How close is actual, real world wattage output ?

I was planning on using the RX4 bridged to my Stevens Audio midbasses, but it appears they're out of stock.

I just don't know if 110 watts will be enough to power them properly from 80 - 400 Hz.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

I'd be very interested in you're output observations as well. I actually need another MRx2 but they're sold out.


----------



## DeLander (Feb 23, 2006)

SWRocket said:


> I'd be very interested in you're output observations as well. I actually need another MRx2 but they're sold out.


Amazon shows 1 left in stock. If you hurry, you might get it.


----------



## preston (Dec 10, 2007)

There is a youtube video from Williston labs where he tests the 4 channel version. I forget what it was rated but it came out to 65Wrms*4 which was significanlty although not grossly less than rated power. Sicne all 3 versions of this amp are the same size and footprint and pretty much fuse rating, I think you could extrapolate that to determine what each one makes don't forget to compensate for the ohmage you're considering and if they're being brideged or or not. BOttom line is they are good amps in a small package but maybe not as more powerful than other micro amps as their rating.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I wanted to add that these amps are fuc&+#@ idiot proof! 

So I just installed one in my plow truck. I double checked the wiring and connected the battery fuse. I hear the fuse at the amp blow instantly go back and check. Yep. So I look at all the wiring. Pick up the amp and examine. Wiring is good to my eyes.

My utter determination to destroy the amp builds.

I change the fuse, connect the main, and bam fuse pops again. Damn it. The amp must be broke. Disappointment sets in. I go to take the amp out and see the red wire directly under the ground symbol and the black wire under the 12v. WTF? Did gremline's get in here? I checked it 3 times. I'm baffled. Was I drunk? (I don't even drink). I hook the amp up correctly, for real this time. Fired up and music comes from the speaker. Amazing.

I don't know what happened but what I do know is the amp soaked being connected backwards twice.


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

Theslaking said:


> I wanted to add that these amps are fuc&+#@ idiot proof!
> 
> So I just installed one in my plow truck. I double checked the wiring and connected the battery fuse. I hear the fuse at the amp blow instantly go back and check. Yep. So I look at all the wiring. Pick up the amp and examine. Wiring is good to my eyes.
> 
> ...


Try it again! Lol


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

DeLander said:


> Interesting. Seems odd to get that much hotter using in 3 channel mode.
> 
> Maybe your components are actually showing it less than a 4 ohm load ? Just spit balling


Today I finally went out and disconnected one of the front speaker leads. I tested it, and it rests steady at 5 ohms. So that rules out getting hot due to less ohms.


----------



## blammo585 (Feb 1, 2020)

Have you seen that they have a new amp? It's the MR3. Supposed to put out 800 watts x 1 at 1 ohm.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

$129 for 800 seems like a good deal. Well if it's in line with the other micro line dyno's 793w.


----------



## rxh0272 (Jul 26, 2020)

Navy Chief said:


> I have been away from this site and others like it for a few years now. I have recently found the time to reengage into some things I want to do, and rebuilding the setup in my truck was high on that list. I have been shopping around for a few months now for new amps with the specific requirements of size and cost as my 2 biggest factors and of course quality but I think that's a given. I also needed to be able to have 6 active channels for a 3 way front stage plus a separate channel to support sub duties for a total of 7 channels minimum. My size constraint is driven by the fact that the vehicle is a regular cab Cheverolet Silverado, so space is at a minimum.
> 
> I was unable to find something I could commit to until last week when I viewed a video of a new amp that caught my eye. The video was of a new amp from a company called Toro Tech or Toro Audio, the company is brand new and is structured to only sell in online marketplaces like Amazon. Toro also offers full size amps as well, however it specifically was the comapnies micro amps that met my requirements for size and cost as well as being available in a 4 channel (MRx4), 2 channel (MRx2) and mono block (MR2) for a total of seven channels. Here is the link to the video from Dereck Williston, better known as BigDWiz, from his site at oldschoolstereo.com.
> 
> ...


Great review and info. 
I just came across Toro amps on Williston audio labs. The monoblock 500X1. I'm searching for a small, good monoblock, but need about 700w RMS ability. So, I see the new Toro mini monoblock MR3 is 800w RMS. 

So, if you can help, I would appreciate it. 
Do you have any updates to the Toro amps you used? Are they any good? Clean, accurate? Noise issues? 
And yes, I agree that the pig tail wires are too small. 

Thanks
rob


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I have been running an MR3 for months now. It's everything it's supposed to be.


----------



## rxh0272 (Jul 26, 2020)

Theslaking said:


> I have been running an MR3 for months now. It's everything it's supposed to be.


Wow. I'm impressed. How can they make any money selling the amps at the price point?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I built a 500w bt amp with parts/kit and rechargeable batteries for about $40 with parts from eBay.


----------



## Stoopalini (Apr 16, 2021)

Has anyone tried the RX4S model yet? It seems to be the same class A/B specs as the RX4, but with nuts on the RCA jacks, metal adjustment screws, better power and speaker connects, etc ...



















I ordered one yesterday, to simplify my amp setup and gain some additional wattage as well.

I emailed Toro support and asked what the differences are between the RX4 and the RX4S. Seeing as the two amps are manufactured in different facilities, I'm interested to hear from them on the differences. 

Here is the conversation thus far:



Toro_Support said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I will ping the tech again and tell him to stop slackin! 😊
> 
> ...


----------



## Canoman (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm interested to hear about the RX4S!


----------



## Stoopalini (Apr 16, 2021)

Canoman said:


> I'm interested to hear about the RX4S!


I'll certainly update this thread with any info they send


----------



## Stoopalini (Apr 16, 2021)

I received the amp today, but it had some cosmetic issues. I contacted Toro support, and they immediately agreed to send a replacement, so this one went straight back. I never hooked it up, as I wanted to get the ball rolling on the replacement as soon as possible. 

Kind of bummed at the issues, but I will say their support was top notch! They offered a pretty good discount/partial-refund if I wanted to keep it, but it seemed like it may have been a return that accidentally got shipped out as a new unit; so I didn't want to take the chance. As one example, the label on it was the old "100w x 4" label, instead of the new rating of "80w x 4" ... there were other issues too, but I'm going to give them the benefit of the doubt on it and wait to see what the replacement is like.

I'm guessing the replacement will arrive sometime mid next week, and will update after it has.


----------



## Stoopalini (Apr 16, 2021)

I received some more information today about the RX4 vs. the RX4S:



Toro_Support said:


> The engineer didn’t go into a lot of detail but here are the differences other than power and RCA’s
> 
> RX4S uses a double sided PCB Vs RX4 Single sided PCB
> 
> It is better built with higher quality parts including capacitors, transistors, transformer are all higher grade and more expensive / more sophisticated circuitry


So ... this tells me the circuit design of the RX4S is different than the RX4; especially considering single sided vs. double sided PCB's. So I'm hopeful the RX4S won't have the same loss in high end clarity which was reported on the RX4.

The replacement is scheduled for delivery on Tuesday, so I'll be able to confirm next week.[/quote]


----------



## Stoopalini (Apr 16, 2021)

I received the replacement RX4S today, and it is in much better condition than the 1st. I'll start a new thread for it though, since this thread is mainly for the mini class D amps. I'll grab some pictures later today and post them up.


----------



## rxh0272 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello

Any more updates?


----------



## bobgodd (May 11, 2021)

Theslaking said:


> I have been running an MR3 for months now. It's everything it's supposed to be.


Wanted to echo this for anyone considering trying one. The size is a huge selling point for me, but I've been using the MR3 for about a week so far and its great for sub duty. No complaints from me at all: sub hits nice and hard, and I've gained some space back which was nice.


----------



## rxh0272 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi everyone
You had the amps now for some time. I bought a MRx4 80w RMS X 4. Is it clean power? Is it clipping at all? Is the clip indicator accurate?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I figured I'd bump this one. Everyone's still going? Mine are. 

The reason I replied to this is the price for these shot up to between 275-380! I'm glad I have 6 different ones at the original price. I probably will never buy another at the current price point.


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

My MRx2 and MRx4 are still NIB, didn't get to use them. The R4F I used for a while and worked fantastic, especially at the super low price I paid for it lol.


----------



## dookie (Oct 26, 2021)

If anyone has an MRX4 they'd like to move along, I'm all ears! Current pricing is not happening given where these started, but used it seems like solid cheapish power for my duct tape and bailing wire Miata wideband setup ($100 Unity refurbs w/$100 Volvo/Dyn 8s). Thanks!


----------



## soupie95 (7 mo ago)

Hi, everyone. Noob here and I just had to reply to this thread. I also bought a MRX4 back in 2020 for about $65 shipped!!! They sent it without the speaker harness, which I was pi$$ed, but they sent me a harness a few days later. There is NO excuse for shipping new products without all the parts in the box.

I currently have it as 3 channels to a set of Kicker 6x9s and bridged to a 8" SAS Bazooka (4 ohm). It's doing OK for a budget build. I feel it doesn't have the dynamic headroom when bridged for a sub, but it may have as much to do with my cheap @ss Pioneer HU.

I was blown away by the massive increases in all TORO Audio prices. I think they are smoking crack and there is NO WAY I'd spend $200-$300+ on these products. If (when) they come back down to the $100-mark, I'd consider one of their micro mono blocks.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

soupie95 said:


> Hi, everyone. Noob here and I just had to reply to this thread. I also bought a MRX4 back in 2020 for about $65 shipped!!! They sent it without the speaker harness, which I was pi$$ed, but they sent me a harness a few days later. There is NO excuse for shipping new products without all the parts in the box.
> 
> I currently have it as 3 channels to a set of Kicker 6x9s and bridged to a 8" SAS Bazooka (4 ohm). It's doing OK for a budget build. I feel it doesn't have the dynamic headroom when bridged for a sub, but it may have as much to do with my cheap @ss Pioneer HU.
> 
> I was blown away by the massive increases in all TORO Audio prices. I think they are smoking crack and there is NO WAY I'd spend $200-$300+ on these products. If (when) they come back down to the $100-mark, I'd consider one of their micro mono blocks.


Just saw this and I figured that with Supply Chain, China, etc. prices would have gone up some... But wow, they are like 3x or 4x now. Crazy. Was hoping for a smaller monoblock but damn.

Juan


----------



## soupie95 (7 mo ago)

True, Juan. I switched my sub from the 8" SAS Bazooka to a SKAR IX-10" (200W RMS, 4 Ohms) in a vented box... and the MRX4 is a TURD in 3-channel mode!!!! Most of the time, the amp cuts out before the bass clips. I would accept that, BUT it the amp is supposed rated at 280W RMS/4Ohms bridged. It should be plenty to drive this subwoofer, but it falls flat.

I set the channel 3 and 4 bridged for subwoofer, sensitivity @ 50HZ, 0dB test-tone, 250W, 4Ohms (31.6v), there was very little volume for this setup. I reset again with -5dB, which helps a little, but I think the capacitors are too small to handle a dynamic/pulse bass hit beyond clipping. This little 4 channel amp is better suited for mids/highs.

The MR monoblock may be fine for a sub, but certainly not at these prices. Maybe a CT Sounds, D4S, or Sundown Mini would better for the $$$$.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Anyone have an R4F they want to get rid of?


----------

